# Iphone 5s: Touch ID and Volume Button Not working



## ktk (May 6, 2015)

I had touch ID set up on my phone since i got it (pre-owned, meaning no warranty) but all of a sudden Touch Id removed itself, so that when i try to set it up again it comes up with "Failed: Unable to Set Up. Please try again" and will not let me add any finger prints etc. Volume lowering button doesn't work either, whilst volume up does. It doesn't make the clicking noise which all other buttons make.

Any solutions or causes?

Thanks


----------



## lighttech (May 6, 2015)

I recently changed the volume on my iphone. DON'T TRY IT. It was hoenstly the most frustrating thing I'Ve ever attempted. Get a pro in and pay the little extra.


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Check this below link to troubleshoot this issue ;

http://appletoolbox.com/2013/06/iphone-volume-buttons-not-working-fix/


----------

